# Released: fluffyaudio aurora -new demo from ian dorsch ** review from david rosen



## paoling (Aug 10, 2013)

After several months of development, it's with extreme pleasure that we're proud to release *AURORA*, a collection of multisampled cinematic sounds integrated in a powerful engine for Kontakt 4.2.4 (and above). AURORA features *pads*, *soundscapes*, *keys* and *rythmic percussive* patches through the use of its powerful arpeggiator. This is our point of view on the _cinematic scoring tools_ formula and it is much more...










Working in conjunction with *Dream Audio Tools*, we've built a custom *semi-modular engine* inside Kontakt that allows the user to enable various modulation sources on different parameters, to customize every sound as you would do in a classical synthesizer, but with sampled sources as waveforms.

Featuring an extreme powerful interface, designed by Magnus Hornqvist, AURORA has an internal browsing system where you can load up to 5 different sample sets, organized in several categories. The interface is built to present just the relevant info on the sound you're working on, to minimize confusion and to get back to music in an instant. 

Feature list:


*4.34 GB Sample library* (compressed in Kontakt's NCW Format)
*3.227 Samples *(44Khz/24Bit)
162 NKI Presets
More than 150 unique sound sources (multisampled instruments)
Build your unique patches by *layering up to 5 layers* of sound sources
Total control over the sound sources
*Arpeggiator *and *Polystep *modes
*13 different modulators* avaiable for complex sounds that can change at specific time intervals or on user's input.
Synced Delay, Step Modulator and LFOs
5 different modulation shapes for LFOs (SINE, SAWTOOTH, TRIANGLE, SQUARE and RANDOM)
Unique chain of custom effects
*Atmospherizer effects*
*18 unique Convolution IRs*

AURORA is *OUT NOW*!
Introductory offer (valid until 31th October 2013):

*€ 149,00 / $ 199,00*


More info on our site

Here's a snapshot of the interface:







Here are the first demo tracks
[flash width=550 height=150 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/playlists/11430841&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Ron Snijders (Aug 10, 2013)

Can't wait for more demos! Sounds very nice


----------



## Sid Francis (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio announces: AURORA - Hybrid and Organic Instruments for modern Cinematic Scoring*

Hey Paolo...

I like the overall softer sound compared to the other actual cinematic programs. What I think however is that the GUI needs some overhaul. Perhaps you might give the controls some background color to implement some structure into the GUI. The knobs seem a bit "forlorn" at the moment.
Nevertzheless good luck with this project and I am still interested...


----------



## Consona (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio announces: AURORA - Hybrid and Organic Instruments for modern Cinematic Scoring*

Well, I really like the GUI, it's simple and "clean". It caught my eye immediately.  I'd agree on the sound of the library, the softer side of the spectrum, very nice but I'm sure there will not be a problem to make it harsher.


----------



## paoling (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio announces: AURORA - Hybrid and Organic Instruments for modern Cinematic Scoring*

Thank you guys for the kind words.

The library is almost finshed, but we need to take some time to add a pair of awesome features, to make a short overview video on how to work with the library and to make the patches.

AURORA has some awesome features that aren't commonly found in other libraries and that's one of the reasons about why the GUI needed to be "simple and clean" as Consona said.

The first one feature that is not commonly found in other libraries, is the ability to assign modulations on the fly, through a little handy menu which list the various modulations avaiable for that parameter.

Do you want to tweak a sound to your liking? Yes you can do it, to the extreme levels. Working with just pitch modulation, I've done the jumping letters' sound in the FluffyAudio logo at the end of the teaser video, starting just with a ratchet (!) percussion sound.
Or the rising strings at 0:17 are made by transposing some string layers to make a chord voicing and then assigning the pitch modulation to an ADSR.

Examples:

- *Do you want to make a long morphable soundscape that changes over time and with modwheel? *
Assign the modwheel and a Long Envelope to the AMP of two or more soundscape layers. 1 second of work and you have a beautiful working pad patch.

- *Do you want a nice piano patch with a delayed bell and layers of strings layered one octave above?*
Just choose a piano sound in the first layer, a bell in the second and the strings in the third. Then you can add a delay just to the bells (with the atmospherizer) and mute dry setting on the bells. Set the transpose setting for the strings one octave above and reduce their attack in the ADSR. If you want the bells to change the delayed note, you can assign them to the arpeggiator.

- *Do you want to make a catchy rhythm with a bass drum sound with a filtered high pitched drum layered above?*
Just assign these two layers one of the three different arpeggiators avaiable, and enable the Lowpass Filter with Velocity modulation to the high pitched percussion.

- *Do you want to make a nice pulsing bass out of a cello strings pad?*
Assign it to one of the two tempo synced LFOs, choose a sawtooth modulation and set it to the rhythm that you prefer.

-*Do you want to play everything with on a split keyboard patch?*
Just set the range of the instruments above to your linking and you can play everything in one fly. 

-*Aren't you so precise to play everything at tempo?* Just set the Input Quantization to the musical figure that you prefer and you can let Aurora to autoquantize your playing.

- *How does it sounds?* You can hear it here (sorry if it's not a very polished composition, but it's just a showcase to test the library 

[flash width=550 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/105177250%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-x33D3&secret_url=false[/flash]

- *Don't you want to do all the above and you think that tweaking controls is one of the most boring things in the life?* You'll find carefully designed presets (nkis), to make music in an instant (more than 200)

So what I really love of AURORA, it's that it enables sound design explorations just like a traditional synthesizer and often you can find a tons of TOTALLY different sounds just by starting from a single layer. 
The percussion layers features up to 10 layers of dynamics, the long layers (like pads, soundscapes, atonal sounds and drones) are mapped to the whole keyboard range, to ensure the highest quality on the whole keyboard range.

We added custom IRs, with rooms and ambiences, and with soundesigned IRs to experiment further in the sounddesign possibilities.

Another snapshot from the GUI:





But the surprises are not over...


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks really nice Paoling, and I too like the softer side. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio announces: AURORA - Hybrid and Organic Instruments for modern Cinematic Scoring*

Sounds nice, I also like your UI design very much!


----------



## Penthagram (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio announces: AURORA - Hybrid and Organic Instruments for modern Cinematic Scoring*

Looking forward to this one. Good work. Sound really fantastic to my ears.

regards,
David.


----------



## jleckie (Aug 13, 2013)

love the gui.


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio announces: AURORA - Hybrid and Organic Instruments for modern Cinematic Scoring*



paoling @ Mon Aug 12 said:


> You can hear it here (sorry if it's not a very polished composition, but it's just a showcase to test the library



Honestly, these are the EXACT kind of demos I want to hear. I want to hear what the library can do from a mortal musician spending an hour or so with it. Some of the dressed demos I hear from award winning super composers are amazing, but also about a dozen levels above me, or what I am likely to achieve.


----------



## dreamawake (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio announces: AURORA - Hybrid and Organic Instruments for modern Cinematic Scoring*

Do you guys have a price for this library yet?

It does sound really good...


----------



## paoling (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio announces: AURORA - Hybrid and Organic Instruments for modern Cinematic Scoring*

Thank you guys...!
The library will be priced around 200$ with a good intro offer that will be announced in the next weeks. 
In the meantime we've got to solve a little problem about the naming of the library, has someone said to us on another forum...
I love the name Aurora, so I'll defend my points, but it's possible that I need to rename the library. If this will be the only option, will be prepared for a little contest here


----------



## paoling (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio announces: AURORA - Hybrid and Organic Instruments for modern Cinematic Scoring*



snowleopard @ Tue Aug 13 said:


> Some of the dressed demos I hear from award winning super composers are amazing, but also about a dozen levels above me, or what I am likely to achieve.



Thank you Snowleopard. Personally I'm quite thrilled about what the "award winning super composers" will be able to do with the library...


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Aug 14, 2013)

Looking forward to this Paulo, put me down. Hope you have a good opening deal, end of summer is tough before schol starts. Hope also you may have some randomize features for creating. I have always loved Fluffy piano as well. James


----------



## paoling (Aug 14, 2013)

Giant_Shadow @ Wed Aug 14 said:


> Hope also you may have some randomize features for creating. I have always loved Fluffy piano as well. James



Randomize? Do you work as a spy for CIA? 






...and thank you James for your kind words on My Piano


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Aug 15, 2013)

Does that mean I win a copy Paulo ? :D 



paoling @ Wed Aug 14 said:


> Giant_Shadow @ Wed Aug 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope also you may have some randomize features for creating. I have always loved Fluffy piano as well. James
> ...


----------



## SeanM1960 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio announces: AURORA - Hybrid and Organic Instruments for modern Cinematic Scoring*

This looks really good - looking forward to more demos. And I really dont think you should have to change the name because of that other guy. It's a different product and a different type of product. Neither interferes with the other IMO.


----------



## benmrx (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio announces: AURORA - Hybrid and Organic Instruments for modern Cinematic Scoring*

Sounds right up my alley! Especially in the way it appears to be laid out. IF you have to change the name, my vote is: DAWN or BEACON.


----------



## korgscrew (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio announces: AURORA - Hybrid and Organic Instruments for modern Cinematic Scoring*

This looks great!

You guys have one of the best raw sounding pianos out there!


----------



## playz123 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio announces: AURORA - Hybrid and Organic Instruments for modern Cinematic Scoring*



korgscrew @ Tue Sep 17 said:


> This looks great!
> 
> You guys have one of the best raw sounding pianos out there!



And let's not forget My Vibes either!


----------



## Phil M (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio announces: AURORA - Hybrid and Organic Instruments for modern Cinematic Scoring*



MA-Simon @ Tue 13 Aug said:


> Sounds nice, I also like your UI design very much!


+1

Looking forward to the overview video and seeing exactly what this can do - some of the features sound intriguing 8)


----------



## paoling (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio announces: AURORA - Hybrid and Organic Instruments for modern Cinematic Scoring*

Thank you for your kind words guys!

We are in the last final phase of AURORA development. Next days will be spent on doing some videos to show the potential of this library. It's a quite uncommon Kontakt library because we tried to give the user the ability to completely manipulate the samples, to create new patches and so on.
The first video is an example of soundscape design by adding layers of different soundsources and modulating them with envelopes and modwheel. Next videos will feature the arpeggiator in action and a patch overview. Let me say that I still don't realize the limits of this library, some patches, designed our friend Luca from DreamAudioTools, show how many different sounding worlds you can achieve with our little creature.



Tomorrow we'll probably add another video, so stay tuned 

(Randomization feature will be introduced in the first update, since we need time to tune it properly)


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Sep 28, 2013)

This sounds and looks beautiful! I love the sounds you've created and love the look of the interface, well done guys, a nice collaboration, bravi!


----------



## LaurensGoedhart (Sep 29, 2013)

Awesome, definitely could use this lib in my palette. I am a huge fan of your MyPiano library too, great sounding and easy to use piano! Also really good to hear you're doing an introductory price, that was nice with MyPiano too.


----------



## Consona (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio announces: AURORA - Hybrid and Organic Instruments - First Patch creation tutorial added*





Those soundscapes sound fantastic. Looking forward to other videos.


----------



## paoling (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio announces: AURORA - Hybrid and Organic Instruments - 3 NEW DEMOS ADDED*

Hi to all! We have posted the first 3 demos of AURORA.

[flash width=550 height=150 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/playlists/11430841&secret_url=false[/flash]

Marius Masalar demo uses some sounds from our My Piano and My Vibes libraries and third party drums.

The other two demos, by Luca and Generdyn are entirely made with AURORA.

AURORA has a really large palette of sounds, that we'll continue to show deeper in the next demos. 
We think that our library fits very different approaches to film music, giving the user the ability to easily design his custom patches.


(thank you guys for your kind words on our libraries!)


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Oct 7, 2013)

Can't wait Paulo!
Good initial offer to the group please : )


----------



## paoling (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio announces: AURORA - Hybrid and Organic Instruments - 3 NEW DEMOS ADDED*

Thank you! 
In the meantime we've added another cinematic demo that shows the three different souls of AURORA: ambient soundscapes, electronic instruments and acoustic percussions.

[flash width=550 height=150 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/114681275&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## paoling (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio AURORA: Cinematic Instruments for Kontakt RELEASE DATE and INTRODUCTORY OFFER*

We've just added *AURORA *release date and introductory offer!

Check out our product page for detailed infos


----------



## doctornine (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio AURORA: Cinematic Instruments for Kontakt RELEASE DATE and INTRODUCTORY OFFER*

Looking very interesting - any chance of a couple more demos ????

o


----------



## paoling (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio AURORA: Cinematic Instruments for Kontakt RELEASE DATE and INTRODUCTORY OFFER*

Thank you Doctornine!

We'll continue to add new demos, in the meantime Luca Thomas d'Agiout, who collaborated with us in realizing AURORA and also designed some amazing patches, has made "Crime Dictionary", a new cinematic demo to show some bits of the "aggressive side" of this library.

[flash width=550 height=150 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/115279552&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio AURORA: Cinematic Instruments for Kontakt INFO AVAIABLE *** NEW DEMO ADDED*

Paoling: we´ve heard now about the aggressive and the atonal side of Aurora.

Any alternative? :oops: :?


----------



## paoling (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio AURORA: Cinematic Instruments for Kontakt INFO AVAIABLE *** NEW DEMO ADDED*



Sid Francis @ Mon Oct 14 said:


> Paoling: we´ve heard now about the aggressive and the atonal side of Aurora.
> 
> Any alternative? :oops: :?



Hi Sid, uhm alternative? 
Well, David Garcia Diaz just realized "Born in the Light" an amazing emotional demo which features also the great Friedlander violin from Embertone.


Dressed version:
[flash width=550 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/115320908&secret_url=false[/flash]

Naked version (only AURORA):

[flash width=550 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/115320923&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Penthagram (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio AURORA: Cinematic Instruments for Kontakt INFO AVAILABLE *** NEW DEMO FROM DAVID GARCIA DIAZ*

Just want to add a quick message here to talk a little about my experience with "Aurora".

As you notice if you listen to the teaser or some demos. Where Aurora shines is in the ethereal, bright, soft side of the sound. But also is a really versatile library and it´s easy to achieve a really broad types of sounds. But, for my personal taste, as you can hear in the demo i make, the brilliant, soft side of the library is the one i enjoy the most. Is really beautiful.

But what really surprise me of this library is the easy way you can create your own patches from a big palette divided into 2 great categories : Long and short with subcategories inside. you can mix 5 layers and create really really good sounds within no time in a very easy way.

For me this is a great addition to the arsenal of a composer. And for 149 Eur....

I have little to none issues with the library and Paolo is working hard ironing the latest details.

Regards from Spain


----------



## Astronaut FX (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio AURORA: Cinematic Instruments for Kontakt INFO AVAILABLE *** NEW DEMO FROM DAVID GARCIA DIAZ*

Is the launch still a go for tomorrow?


----------



## paoling (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio AURORA: Cinematic Instruments for Kontakt INFO AVAILABLE *** NEW DEMO FROM DAVID GARCIA DIAZ*

Yes!

:D


----------



## paoling (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: FluffyAudio AURORA: Cinematic Instruments for Kontakt INFO AVAILABLE *** NEW DEMO FROM DAVID GARCIA DIAZ*

AURORA is out now!

PRODUCT PAGE

Introductory offer valid until 30th October:
125 Euro / 169 $

after this period the library will be sold at:
149 Euro / 199 $

Quick precisation: AURORA is a living library. We'll constantly functionalities, samples and custom patches. The current number of custom presets (in the form of NKI files) is 162. The current library size is 4.34 GBs. 
As you will see AURORA is quite an innovative tool in the realm of Kontakt libraries. 
We hope you'll enjoy Aurora as much as we've enjoyed making it.

Here you can download the manual if you are interested:
http://www.fluffyaudio.com/materials/AURORA_Manual.pdf (www.fluffyaudio.com/materials/AURORA_Manual.pdf)


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Oct 20, 2013)

Going to be tough to squeeze that in the budget this month Paolo, but I'm sure going to try. Good luck with everything.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 20, 2013)

Giant_Shadow @ Sun Oct 20 said:


> Going to be tough to squeeze that in the budget this month Paolo, but I'm sure going to try. Good luck with everything.



Same here . I'll have to pick this up at another point in time. Looks and sounds great though. Excellent product for atmospherics.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Oct 20, 2013)

Downloading!!!


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: FluffyAudio AURORA: Cinematic Instruments for Kontakt - INTRO OFFER until end of October!!!*

I'm really considering it now , but it's gonna be a stretch. 

The demo songs are beautiful , especially Blake's . I feel like the demo video didn't even crack the surface of what this library offers. The video only shows the atmospheric side , but I think that is only a fraction of what kinds of sounds Aurora contains after listening to the naked demos.

Paolo , I did not see a patch list anywhere in the manual , can you post one up so we can what other sounds Aurora offers?


----------



## paoling (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: FluffyAudio AURORA: Cinematic Instruments for Kontakt - INTRO OFFER until end of October!!!*

Hi Paul, thank you for your kind words.
We haven't made a Patch list, because in AURORA NKI patches are just a kind of preset system and we'll continue to add new patches in the next updates.

We can list patch and sound sources categories:

Soundsources (multisampled instruments, recallable in the internal browser of AURORA)
We'll list the number of the soundsources and some of them
------------
Short sounds (almost every soundsource is multisampled by velocity and in case of tonal instruments also by pitch)

*Big Hits* (23 Sounds - Timpanis, Gong, Tam Tam, Metal Sheet, Synth Hits)
*Bells *(11 sounds - Various kinds of Bells, Glockenspiels, Wrenchophone)
*Tonal Percussion* (9 sounds - Xilophones, Soft Piano, Music Boxes, Tilophone)
*Small Percussions* (8 sounds - Castanets, Slapstick, Ratchet, Tabla sounds)
*Plucked *(9 sounds - various plucked instruments, Kalimbas, Rubber instruments)

Long Sounds (every soundsource is multisampled by pitch)
*Pads*: (20 sounds - Long sounds with a clear harmonic content, Violin Ensemble, synth pads, Granular Pads obtained from real instruments)
*High Drones* (16 Sounds - Instruments which sounds the best when played in the higher register, there's a Bowed Bells instrument that sounds awesome!)
*Low Drones* (12 Sounds - Instruments which sounds the best when played in the higher register)
*Synths* (10 Sounds + replicas for layering - Simple waveforms building synthesized patches)
*Soundscapes* (32 Sounds - Atmospheric soundscapes, tuned and untuned)

The NKI preset library is made of the above sounds, but layered and modulated to create new custom sounds and rhythmic patches.

The current categories are:
*Electronica*
*Featured* (patches made by our composer friends. Now we have patched made by Blake Ewing and David Garcia Diaz)
*FX*
*Impacts*
*Keys & Bells*
*Sequenced and Arpeggiated *(with 3 subcategories: Elements, Full Sequences and Percussion)
*Sustained *(with 3 subcategories: Ethereal, Sci-Fi and Horror).

It is quite a mess to list everything and since the library will be constantly updated to introduce new sounds, the above specs will change over time.

I really think that the GUI and its potential (and the new ideas we are going to implement) are the real heart of AURORA. You'll discover from the patches how it's easy to achieve a kind of ostinato cello from a plucked patch or an hi-hat sound from a slapstick patch).


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: FluffyAudio AURORA: Cinematic Instruments for Kontakt - INTRO OFFER until end of October!!!*

Thanks Paolo. This list already makes Aurora much more appealing now. Before , I thought it only did atmospheres and drones, but in the audio demos I heard much more. This confirms my thought that this product could produce much more . :D


----------



## paoling (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: FluffyAudio AURORA: Cinematic Instruments for Kontakt - INTRO OFFER until end of October!!!*

Thank you Paul!

Among the other things, we'd like to add some sounds in the future updates of the library. Guitar sounds (electric and acoustic) and some classical instruments, like flute, clarinet and sax.

Our idea is to make AURORA the perfect tool for designing hybrid instruments.
So stay tuned


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: FluffyAudio AURORA: Cinematic Instruments for Kontakt - INTRO OFFER until end of October!!!*



paoling @ Mon Oct 21 said:


> Thank you Paul!
> 
> Among the other things, we'd like to add some sounds that are missing in the current version of the library. Guitar sounds (electric and acoustic) and some classical instruments, like flute, clarinet and sax.
> 
> ...



I had to leave abruptly this morning during my other post and I wanted to suggest ambient guitars :D (single pickup guitars seem to work better for this sound. )I would also like to throw Plucked strings in the hat too , like a plucked violin or viola sounds . 

I will be picking this up tonight as soon as I'm able. Looks like I'll be able to get Aurora and Cinestrings Core with my budget after all. Christmas come early. 

I also noticed Luca from Dream Audio Tools was brought on board to help with the Aurora project too. Now I know where the guitars are coming from :wink:


----------



## Astronaut FX (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: FluffyAudio AURORA: Cinematic Instruments for Kontakt - INTRO OFFER until end of October!!!*



paulmatthew @ Mon Oct 21 said:


> paoling @ Mon Oct 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Paul!
> ...



If you mean single coil pickup guitars, then, yes, I would agree they are best for ambient guitar tones. Although Edge does quite well with humbucker a as well. 

Excited to get home tonight, hoping to find my download complete! I think this library has a great deal of potential for creating unique layering combinations, thus avoiding cookie cutter sounds.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: FluffyAudio AURORA: Cinematic Instruments for Kontakt - INTRO OFFER until end of October!!!*

Paolo, Can I please request trumpet & muted trumpet as well. 

How does my random button ? :D 
Thanks.



paulmatthew @ Mon Oct 21 said:


> paoling @ Mon Oct 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Paul!
> ...


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: FluffyAudio AURORA: Cinematic Instruments for Kontakt - INTRO OFFER until end of October!!!*

Wouldn't you know it. I get home pumped to buy Aurora and then I find out Soundiron Apocalypse Ensemble 2.0 is available (which is awesome too), so I figure I would upgrade mine real quick then download Aurora thinking it was bigger. I start my download for APE 2.0 upgrade and find out it's like 25GB and a fresh install , so now I have to wait :( 

I promise you Paolo I'm getting Aurora, but luck is not on my side with this so far. I still have MY Piano to keep me warm until I get Aurora . It's gonna be a looooooong night. Thank goodness Cinesamples Cinestrings Core didn't come out tonight too. I wouldn't get to sleep at all. :!:


EDIT: Finally downloading now! I can't wait to try it out. Unfortunately , it will probably be tomorrow.


----------



## paoling (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: FluffyAudio AURORA: Cinematic Instruments for Kontakt - INTRO OFFER until end of October!!!*

@Paul Thank you Paul, I hope you slept a little..!
@Giant_Shadow the random button is one of the trickiest things to get done properly, but we have some ideas about how to get it done  But there are some other things we'd like to add in AURORA before that.

Here we have another AURORA demo. This is quite a different tune from the other demos.

[flash width=550 height=150 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/116452512&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## paoling (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: FluffyAudio AURORA: Cinematic Instruments for Kontakt - INTRO OFFER until end of October!!!*

In the meantime our jaws dropped after listening to the new beautiful demo by Blake Ewing.

[flash width=550 height=150 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/116556464&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: FluffyAudio AURORA - INTRO OFFER until end of October!!! (and NEW CINEMATIC DEMO from Blake Ewing)*

Nice demos . I didn't get to play with Aurora last night much but what I figured out was this tip for users:

If you load multiple layers of pads and drones and add a "short" like a piano sound and you want that feeling of playing pads with the left hand and playing piano with the right , or you don't want the piano attack to sound when the lower register keys are pressed ,click on the piano layer, under the AMP knob pull up KEY from dropdown and adjust knob to the right to push when the piano souinds up to a higher register . This will allow you to play the piano, or other shorts on top of the pads being played from the lower register . :D Hope this helps some of you.

Another interesting section for longs in the future add ons would be to sample the sounds from cafes , restaurants , train stations , bus stations , busy streets, airports etc to layer with other sounds . No studio time required for recording these either.


----------



## paoling (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: FluffyAudio AURORA - INTRO OFFER until end of October!!! (and NEW CINEMATIC DEMO from Blake Ewing)*

Hi Paul!
Thank you for giving the tip. But actually there's a better way to create split patches:






If you look at the top bar, there's a keyrange menu. This allows you to restrict the whole patch to play just in the selected keyrange. This is really easy to use and this way you can load two or more instances of AURORA and play everything using a single MIDI channel.

We will take into consideration every single suggestion about AURORA. The idea of sampling ambiences and real places is really good.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: FluffyAudio AURORA - INTRO OFFER until end of October!!! (and NEW CINEMATIC DEMO from Blake Ewing)*



paoling @ Thu Oct 24 said:


> Hi Paul!
> Thank you for giving the tip. But actually there's a better way to create split patches:
> 
> 
> ...



Paolo , is there a way to set this for every individual layer or just for the entire instance of Aurora in Kontakt? That's why I came up with using the key idea , because it works for each layer in one instance. This way I don't have to load multiple Auroras up , but it's not a big deal to create a multi with the selected keyranges either. The memory footprint seems small enough.


----------



## paoling (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: FluffyAudio AURORA - INTRO OFFER until end of October!!! (and NEW CINEMATIC DEMO from Blake Ewing)*

No, Paul, the keyrange feature works on the whole patch. The key modulator option was meant to gradually morph the patch in timbre in relation to the keys.

Hey, but... there are 3 days left for the intro price offer!

Hurry up! :D


----------



## paoling (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: FluffyAudio AURORA - 3 DAYS LEFT FOR INTRO PRICE OFFER!*

2 days left!

Composer David Rosen has just published a review of AURORA on his site!
He also did a great track with AURORA!

[flash width=550 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/116859647&secret_url=false[/flash]


An excerpt from his review:
_Fluffy Audio describes AURORA as a “cinematic & hybrid library” and says that they “initially thought [of it] as a perfect tool to make soundscapes and long sounds, [but] we soon realized the real potential of AURORA when working on the advanced Rhythm section.” This description couldn’t be more perfect. Right off the bat when creating a sound or digging into the included presets, this thing was clearly originally meant as a sort of soundscape generator. The sample track I created up above, however (you did listen to it right? if not go hit play… I’ll wait…), was made to be more song-like and fleshed out, and required a number of different instances of AURORA working together, using its sound generation controls as well as its polystep patterns. The truth of the matter, the phrase “jack of all trades, master of none” absolutely does NOT apply to AURORA because I was able to create a little bit of everything with this powerful piece of software, and it all sounds great._

Read the full article here:
[url=http://www.bydavidrosen.com/2013/10/30/this-thing-rules-aurora]http://www.bydavidrosen.com/2013/10/30/ ... les-aurora[/url]


----------



## paoling (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: FluffyAudio AURORA - 2 DAYS LEFT for INTRO SALE! EXCLUSIVE REVIEW FROM DAVID ROSEN!*

Composer Ian Dorsch has made "Midnight Drive", a stunning demo, showing the 80's side of our library 
The Dressed version features two tracks of live guitars.
The Naked one is obviously just AURORA.


Dressed version
[flash width=550 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/118859497&secret_url=false[/flash]

Naked version
[flash width=550 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/119095037&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------

